# Service Panel organizational skills



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Going_Commando said:


>


Your breakers are tripping already!:laughing:


----------



## Huggyd (Aug 24, 2014)

Hmmm, not really what I ment. More on the outside or the surrounding of the tub. The panel that I saw, well... not sure what to say, unbelievable! I went home and looked at mine and, ok so not so neat and clean but I not this bad. I will in the near future spend some time with mine but this individual, wow, someone might get hurt.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

aftershockews said:


>


I was kidding. That was a before pic.

Here is the after.


:whistling2:


----------



## ecelectric (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## jett95 (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## jett95 (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Ever since arc fart breakers , my pretty work is not pretty.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Ever since arc fart breakers , my pretty work is not pretty.


Pretty much the same. 

Last two panels I roughed-in are 40/80 HOM capable of plug-on neutrals. I'm giving them a shot.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Ok......resi work is rare for me but here's one that I did for a long time customer in his new home.


----------



## Huggyd (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice work. Rollie that was for a Resi? whole cow how big was the house? 

My good friend who does alot more resi work then me, will leave the house with a nice clean panel, take pics and now he will ask the home owner to sign the pic saying that is the way he left it. months go by he calls me to help with a small job and we walk into the house only to find the panel cover has been remove and there were new ctt. brought into the tub without go in a knock out, the GFI on the back board was removed, everything was a mess. The home ower was pissed because we told him if we do anywork we can't leave the panel this way and that means its more time for us to clean it up at his cost. Boy was he not happy.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

This is one I had to clean up after an HD handyman. I never got before pics.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Huggyd said:


> Nice work. Rollie that was for a Resi? whole cow how big was the house?


 
Yeah it was a resi job. Approx 5000 sq. ft. rancher with attached 3 car garage and a 1500 sq.ft. in-law suite in the basement. That in-law suite had its own 100 A service. The main service for the main house is 400 A.


----------



## pjholguin (May 16, 2014)

Rollie73 said:


> Ok......resi work is rare for me but here's one that I did for a long time customer in his new home.
> 
> 
> View attachment 52465


Nice work...it's good to take pride in one's work! @Rollie73 aren't you north of the 49th? Nice going vertical!


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

pjholguin said:


> Nice work...it's good to take pride in one's work! @Rollie73 aren't you north of the 49th? Nice going vertical!


Yes.....I live in Canada. 


Thanks for the compliments guys........stop now before my ego swells:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

ecelectric said:


>


Looks better in color...


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

This has been around for awhile...


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Ty Wrapp said:


> Looks better in color...


^^^^This looks great:thumbsup:



Ty Wrapp said:


> This has been around for awhile...


^^^This...........not so much:no:


----------



## Kunolop (Feb 9, 2013)

This is generally what we do.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

Ty Wrapp said:


>


This one should be in the dictionary under anal-retentive. :laughing:


----------



## ecelectric (Mar 27, 2009)

I got my pic off another site , I can staple neat but that's just stupid neat lol


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Ty Wrapp said:


> Looks better in color...


The receptacle on the far right being fed from the service receptacle under the left panel is totally hack and ruins the whole installation.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

IslandGuy said:


> The receptacle on the far right being fed from the service receptacle under the left panel is totally hack and ruins the whole installation.



And the little stubs of nm feeding the panel recep. Yuck. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Huggyd (Aug 24, 2014)

Ty Wrapp said:


> Looks better in color...


what are the orange staples that are used there?
almost looks like the wire been stapled on its side, assuming its romex.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

One I ripped in yesterday.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

Here was my last panel rough in


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

icdubois said:


> Here was my last panel rough in


Nice Job!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

3xdad said:


>


Did you do that?


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

aftershockews said:


>


:no:


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Black Dog said:


> Did you do that?


Ouch.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Going_Commando said:


>


Can't totally tell from the picture but if those grounds are all twisted together or even braded (yes one time I had some jackhole brade them) I hate you. I cuss the original installer every time I have to untwist that crap. 
If not I apologize and carry on.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

icdubois said:


> Here was my last panel rough in


Does your poco require that lever bypass?

Is that a homeline RC panel? i use the RC816 a lot.

Nice work.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 29, 2014)

Last panel I set/ Terminated. It was for a laundry mat remodel.


----------



## mapmd (Oct 26, 2014)

Interesting way to coil the service wires HH. Are those zip-tied to the back of the panel? I know we've zip tied wires to other wires, but I've never done it to the panel itself.

Quality work. All THHN?


----------



## mapmd (Oct 26, 2014)

Going_Commando said:


>


That's how I label circuits too. All caps baby! You must've either picked that habit up from the military or you just care about the person coming after you being able to read it.

Also KITCH, not KIT is how I shorten kitchen. What's a kit? That could be a lot of things. I like your panel style.


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 29, 2014)

Yeah Map, all thhn. And the #2s are zip tied to the can.. Stubborn wire wouldn't hold its position!


----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

3xdad said:


> Does your poco require that lever bypass?
> 
> Is that a homeline RC panel? i use the RC816 a lot.
> 
> Nice work.:thumbsup:


We have two poco's out here and one of them requires the bypass. And yes it's a homeline panel but not sure if it's an RC. 

Thanks


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

3xdad said:


>



All electric home? Any close-ups?


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Yeah, it changed course about three times. First it was going to have gas, then all electric, then more electric. :thumbup:

2 washers 2 dryers, 3 AC units, 4 80 gal. H2o heaters, etc.

i may upload some more pics to PB and post.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

3xdad said:


> Yeah, it changed course about three times. First it was going to have gas, then all electric, then more electric. :thumbup:
> 
> 2 washers 2 dryers, 3 AC units, 4 80 gal. H2o heaters, etc.
> 
> i may upload some more pics to PB and post.


 
 How many amps is the service? 400? Defineatly more pics on that on that one.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

3xdad said:


>



Why not flip them bad boys and go right into the lugs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

The _'herring bone' _method often displayed in our trade rags is the level of neatness i've always aspired to.

That said , how the wiring enters the panel space has been a focus for me for some time.

Wires that come straight in tend to tangle , especially when one needs to service the panel

I've found that conductors that come in about 1-2" and loop back up make for saner servicing. Of course we start that with grounding conductors first....

~CS~


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Pretty much the same.
> 
> Last two panels I roughed-in are 40/80 HOM capable of plug-on neutrals. I'm giving them a shot.


The plug on neutral panels are much better than having to use the pigtail AFCI's :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2013)

Is there much of a price difference between the AFCI with the neutral tail and the one without ? Same question for the load centers 
Thanks



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2013)

Hired Hand said:


> Last panel I set/ Terminated. It was for a laundry mat remodel.


Is that welded aluminum panel support common or required? Don't think I've ever seen anything like that before.


----------

